# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أحكام التجويد

## عيسى سالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أمة القرآن الكريم، ويسر لنا حفظه وتلاوته، والصلاة والسلام على من نزل عليه قوله تعالى: ?وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآَنَ تَرْتِيلًا? أما بعد:
فهذه خلاصة لأهم أحكام التجويد، على رواية حفص عن عاصم بن أبي النجود، أقدمها لكل راغب في الاستزادة من هذا العلم للاستعانة به على تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى، وفق القواعد التي ضبطها علماء هذا الفن المأخوذة من هدي المصطفى ?، وقد أوجزت هذه الخلاصة ليسهل الإطلاع عليها، واستذكارها.
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها كل قارئ، وأن يوفقنا جميعًا إلى تلاوة كتابه حق التلاوة.

مقدمات مهمة
أ- تعريف التجويد في اللغة: التحسين.
وفي الاصطلاح: إخراج كل حرف من مخرجه مع إعطائه حقه ومستحقه.
(حق الحرف: صفاته الذاتية اللازمة له كالجهر والشدة...)، (ومستحق الحرف: صفاته العرضية التي تنشأ عن الصفات الذاتية كالتفخيم والترقيق..).
ب- حكمه:
العلم به: فرض كفاية. والعمل به: على قسمين:
1- فرض عين: وهو ما يتوقف عليه صحة النطق بالحرف، فالإخلال به يغير مبنى الكلمة أو يفسد معناها.
2- سنة: وهو ما يتعلق بالمهارة في إتقان النطق الصحيح، وذلك ببلوغ الغاية في تحقيق الصفات والأحكام، وضبط مقادير المدود ضبطًا دقيقًا ومراعاة المعاني الخفية في الوقوف فإن ذلك لا يدركه إلا المهرة.
ويرى جماهير القراء وجوب العمل بالتجويد مطلقًا أخذًا بعموم النصوص الآتية:
قال الله تعالى: ?وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآَنَ تَرْتِيلًا? [المزمل: 4].
وقال تعالى: ?الَّذِينَ آَتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلَاوَتِهِ? [البقرة: 121].
وقال ?: «من لم يتغن بالقرآن فليس منا» [رواه البخاري الفتح (9/68)].
قال ابن الجزري:
والأخذ بالتجويد حتم لازم
  من لم يجود القرآن آثملأنه به الإله أنزلا
  وهكذا منه إلينا وصلاوهو أيضًا حلية التلاوة
  وزينة الأداء والقراءةوهو إعطاء الحروف حقها
  من صفة لها ومستحقهاج- مسائله:
قواعده وقضاياه الكلية التي يتوصل بها إلى معرفة أحكام الجزئيات.
د- غايته:
صون اللسان عن اللحن في كلام الله تعالى.
هـ- فضل تلاوة القرآن الكريم:
1- قال تعالى: ?إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ * لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ? 
[فاطر: 29، 30].
2- قال ?: «خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه» 
[رواه البخاري (9/74، ح5027)].
3- وقال ?: «الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة» [رواه البخاري (13/518)، ومسلم (798)، جامع الأصول (8/503)].
و- آداب التلاوة:
1- الإخلاص في تلاوته.
2- الطهارة.
3- التعوذ قبل الشروع في التلاوة والبسملة في أوائل السور.
4- الإصغاء والإنصات وحضور القلب والخشوع والتدبر.
5- تحسين الصوت بالقرآن والترنم به والبكاء أو التباكي.
6- التخلق بأخلاق القرآن الكريم وعدم مخالفته.
قال بعض السلف (رب قارئ للقرآن والقرآن يلعنه).
ز- أركان القراءة الصحيحة:
1- موافقتها لوجه من وجوه اللغة العربية ولو ضعيفًا.
2- موافقتها للرسم العثماني ولو احتمالاً.
3- صحة سندها عن النبي ?.
فإذا اختل ركن من هذه الأركان كانت القراءة شاذة.
قال ابن الجزري:
فكل ما وافق وجه نحو
  وكان للرسم احتمالاً يحويوصح إسنادًا هو القرآن
  فهذه الثلاثة الأركانوحيثما يختل ركن أثبت
  شذوذه لو أنه في السبعةح- مراتب القراءة:
1- الترتيل: القراءة بتوءدة واطمئنان مع تدبر المعاني، وهي التي جاء بها القرآن في قوله تعالى: ?وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآَنَ تَرْتِيلًا?.
2- التحقيق: مثل الترتيل إلا أنه أكثر منه اطمئنانًا.
3- الحدر: الإسراع في القراءة مع مراعاة الأحكام.
4- التدوير: مرتبة متوسطة بين الترتيل والحدر.
ط- اللحن:
(وهو الخطأ والميل عن الصواب) وينقسم إلى قسمين:
1- لحن جلي: وهو خطأ يطرأ على الألفاظ فيخل بعرف القراءة، ويغير مبنى الكلمة كإبدال الطاء دالا أو ضم تاء (أنعمت).
وحكمه: حرام يأثم القارئ بفعله.
2- لحن خفي: خطأ يطرأ على الألفاظ فيخل بعرف القراءة ولا يغير مبنى الكلمة كترك الغنة وقصر الممدود ومد القصور... وهكذا.
حكمه: مكروه، وقيل محرم. وسمي خفيًا: لاختصاص أهل هذا الفن في معرفته.
ي- الاستعاذة:
حكمها: مستحبة وقيل واجبة وصيغتها المختارة (أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم).
* أوجه الاستعاذة مع البسملة عند أول السورة:
1- قطع الجميع.
2- وصل الجميع.
3- قطع الأول ووصل الثاني بالثالث.
4- وصل الأول بالثاني مع الوقوف عليه وقطع الثالث.
أوجه البسملة بين كل سورتين ما عدا التوبة:
1- قطع الجميع.
2- وصل الجميع.
3- قطع الأول ووصل الثاني بالثالث.
4- ويمتنع وصل الأول بالثاني وقطع الثالث.مخارج الحروف
- المخرج لغة: محل الخروج.
- اصطلاحًا: محل خروج الحرف وتمييزه عن غيره.
- إذا أردت أن تعرف مخرج الحرف فسكنه أو شدده وأدخل عليه همزة وصل محركة بأي حركة فحيث انقطع الصوت فهو مخرجه.
المخارج العامة خمسة هي:
أ- الجوف.
ب- الحلق.
ج- اللسان.
د- الشفتان.
هـ- الخيشوم.
وعدد مخارج الحروف التفصيلية سبعة عشر مخرجًا.
قال ابن الجزري:
مخارج الحروف سبعة عشر
  على الذي يختاره من اختبروهي:
أ- الجوف: (الخلاء الواقع داخل الحلق والفم).
وفيه مخرج واحد ويخرج منه حروف المد الثلاثة (الألف والياء والواو) وتلقب بالحروف الجوفية والمدية والهوائية والعلة.
ب- الحلق: وفيه ثلاثة مخارج.
1- أقصى الحلق (أ-هـ).
2- وسط الحلق (ع-ح).
3- أدنى الحلق (غ-خ). وتلقب بالحروف الحلقية.
ج- اللسان: وفيه عشرة مخارج:
1- أقصى اللسان قريبًا من الحلق (ق).
2- أقصى اللسان قريبًا من الفم (ك).
ويلقبان بالحروف اللهوية نسبة إلى اللهاة.
3- وسط اللسان ويخرج منه (ج- ش- الياء غير المدية) وتلقب بالحروف الشجرية.
4- إحدى حافتي اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من الأضراس العليا، ويخرج منه الضاد المعجمة، وهو أصعب الحروف مخرجا.
5- ما بين حافتي اللسان معًا، بعد مخرج الضاد وما يحاذيها من اللثة أي لحمة الأسنان العليا، وتخرج منه اللام.
6- طرف اللسان وما يحاذيه من لثة الأسنان العليا، تحت مخرج اللام قليلاً، تخرج منه النون المظهرة.
7- طرف اللسان مع ظهره مما يلي رأسه، ويخرج منه الراء.
وتلقب (ل-ر-ن) بالحروف الذلقية.
8- ظهر اللسان مع أصول الثنايا العليا، ويخرج منه (ط-د-ت) وتلقب بالحروف النطعية.
9- طرف اللسان مع رءوس الثنايا العليا، ويخرج منه (ظ-ذ-ث) وتلقب بالحروف اللثوية.
10- طرف اللسان مع ما بين الأسنان مع انفراج قليل، ويخرج منه (ص-ز-س) وتلقب بالحروف الأسلية والصفير.
د- الشفتان: وفيهما مخرجان:
1- بطن الشفة السفلى مع أطراف الثنايا العليا، ويخرج منه (ف).
2- أ: من بين الشفتين بانطباق ويخرج (م-ب).
ب- ومن بين الشفتين بانفتاح يخرج (و).
وتلقب (م-ب-و-ف) بالحروف الشفوية أو الشفهية.
هـ- الخيشوم: وفيه مخرج واحد وهو: الغنة.
* تنبيه هام:
اتفق حرفا الظاء والضاد في الصفات، باستثناء صفة الاستطالة في الضاد فقط. والضاد حرف قوي فخم، والظاء إلى القوة أقرب. واختلفا مخرجًا كما سبق. وأخطأ خطأ فاحشًا من جعل مخرجهما واحدًا، ولم يميز بينهما، وهذا اللحن يغير اللفظ والمعنى، وكلام الله عز وجل ينـزه عن هذا.
وما ذهب إليه ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى من اغتفار الإخلال بتحرير ما بين الضاد والظاء فقد قصره على من لا يميز ذلك ثم قال: «وأما حديث أنا أفصح من نطق بالضاد فلا أصل له» ابن كثير 1/30، ومن الأخطاء الشائعة قلب الضاد دالاً مفخمة.

صفات الحروف
الصفة لغة: ما قام بالشيء من المعاني كالبياض والسواد.
واصطلاحًا: كيفية ثابتة للحرف عند حصوله في المخرج من جهر وشدة.
وعدد صفات الحروف: سبع عشرة صفة، وتنقسم إلى قسمين:
أ_ صفات لها ضد:
وهي عشر صفات (خمس ضدهن خمس):
1- الهمس وحروفه (فحثه شخص سكت) وضده الجهر وحروفه بقية الحروف.
2- الاستعلاء وحروفه (خص ضغط قظ) وضده الاستفال وحروفه الباقي.
3- الشدة وحروفها (أجد قط بكت) وضدها الرخاوة وحروفها الباقي ما عدا (لن عمر) فهي حروف التوسط.
4- الإطباق وحروفه (ص-ض-ط-ظ) وضد الانفتاح وحروفه الباقي.
5- الإذلاق وحروفه (فر من لب) وضده الإصمات وحروفه الباقي.
ب- صفات لا ضد لها:
وهي سبع صفات:
1- الصفير (س-ص-ز).
2- القلقلة (قطب جد).
3- اللين (و-ي) الساكنتان المفتوح ما قبلهما.
4- الانحراف (ل-ر).
5- التكرير (ر)، أي عدم تكرار الصوت بالراء.
6- التفشي (ش).
7- الاستطالة (ض).
ومعرفة المخرج للحرف بمنزلة الوزن والمقدار ومعرفة الصفة بمنزلة المحك والمعيار.القلقلة
لغة: الاضطراب.
واصطلاحًا: اضطراب الصوت عند النطق بالحرف، حتى يسمع له نبرة خفيفة بحيث لا تنقلب فيه إلى حركة ظاهرة.
حروفها: (قطب جد).
شرطها: أن تكون ساكنة، سواء كان السكون أصليًا مثل (عبده) أو عارضًا مثل: (الفلق).
مراتبها:
1- أقواها عندما يكون الحرف ساكنًا موقوفًا عليه مشددا مثل: (الحق).
2- الساكن الموقوف عليه غير المشدد مثل: (خلاق).
3- الساكن الموصول مثل: (خلقنا). وهي القلقلة الصغرى.
كيفيتها: قيل أنها أقرب إلى الفتاح مطلقًا والأرجح أنها تابعة لما قبلها.
قال السمنودي:
قلقلة (قطب جد) وقربت

  للفتح والأرجح ما قبل اقتفتكبيرة حيث لدى الوقف أتت

  أكبر حيث عند وقف شددت
أحكام النون الساكنة والتنوين
1- الإظهار الحلقي:
لغة: البيان.
اصطلاحًا إخراج كل حرف من مخرجه من غير غنة.
حروفه: ستة وهي: (أ-هـ-ع-ح-غ-خ).
همزٌ فهاءٌ ثم عينٌ حاءُ
  مهملتان ثم غينٌ خاءُمخارجه: (3):
أ- أقصى الحلق (ا-هـ).
ب- وسط الحلق (ع-ح).
ج- أدنى الحلق (غ-خ).
مثاله: (من عمل – منهم – واسع عليم).
2- الإدغام:
لغة: الإدخال.
اصطلاحًا: إدخال حرف ساكن في حرف متحرك، بحيث يصيران حرفًا واحدًا مشددًا من جنس الثاني.
حروفه: ستة: (يرمولن).
قال صاحب التحفة:
والثانِ إدغامٌ بستةٍ أتت
  في يرملون عندهم قد ثبتتعلله:
1- التماثل مع (ن).
2- التجانس مع (و-ي).
3- التقارب مع (الباقي). وقيل غير هذا.
أقسامه:
أ- إدغامه بغنة (ناقص):
حروفه أربعة: (ينمو).
مثاله: (ومن يعمل). ومعنى ناقص: ذهاب الحرف (النون) وبقاء صفه (الغنة).
ب- إدغام بغير غنة (كامل):
حروفه اثنان: (ل-ر).
مثاله: (من رب – همزة لمزة). ومعنى كامل: ذهاب الحرف والصفة جميعًا.
فائدة:
شرط الإدغام وقوعه في كلمتين، أما إذا اجتمعت النون الساكنة وحرف الإدغام في كلمة واحدة فإن الحكم: (إظهار مطلق) لعدم تقيده بحلقي أو شفوي أو قمري، وذلك في أربع كلمات: (صنوان – قنوان – بنيان – الدنيا). وسببه لئلا تلتبس بالمضاعف وكذلك الحكم في (يس والقرآن) و (ن والقلم) وسببه مراعاة للانفصال الحكمي.
3- الإقلاب:
لغة: التحويل.
اصطلاحًا: قلب النون الساكنة أو التنوين ميما مخفاة عند الباء.
حرفه: (ب).
علته: قرب مخرج الميم من حرف الباء وصعوبة الإتيان بالغنة عند الباء.
مثاله: (من بعد – سميعًا بصيرًا).
قال الجمزوري:
والثالث الإقلابُ عند الباءِ

  ميما بغنة مع الإخفاء4- الإخفاء:
لغة: الستر.
اصطلاحًا: حالة متوسطة بين الإظهار والإدغام من غير تشديد، مع مراعاة الغنة.
حروفه: خمسة عشر وهي: أوائل كلمات قول الجمزوري:
صف ذا ثنا كم جاد شخص قد سما
  دم طيبا زد في تقى ضع ظالماعلته: توسط المخرج.
مراتبه: ثلاث:
أ- أعلى عند (ط-د-ت).
ب- أدنى عند (ق-ك).
ج- أوسط عند الباقي.
مثاله: (من كان – من سبيل – شيئًا قليلاً).
فائدة:
الفرق بين الإدغام والإخفاء:
1- الإدغام مشدد والإخفاء غير مشدد.
2- الإدغام يكون في الحرف والإخفاء يكون عند الحرف.
3- الإدغام لا يكون إلا من كلمتين والإخفاء يكون من كلمة وكلمتين.أحكام الميم الساكنة
1- الإخفاء الشفوي:
حرفه: (ب). مثاله: (ترميهم بحجارة – هم بارزون).
2- إدغام المثلين الصغير:
حرفه: (م). مثاله (عليهم مؤصدة – لهم ما يشاءون).
3- الإظهار الشفوي:
حروفه الباقية وهي ستة وعشرون حرفًا: مثاله: (أم حسبتم – هم في رحمة).
ملحوظة:
أشد ما يكون الإظهار الشفوي وضوحًا عند حرفين هما:
1- الواو مثل: (عليهم ولا الضالين).
2- الفاء مثل: (هم في رحمة – قم فأنذر). قال الجمزوري:
واحذر لدى واو وفا أن تختفي

  لقربها والاتحاد فاعرف

الغنة
صوت لذيذ مركب في جسم النون والميم يخرج من الخيشوم.
* الأحكام التي تدخل فيها الغنة:
1- الميم والنون المشددتان مثل: (أن-عم).
2- الإدغام بغنة (من يعمل).
3- إدغام المثلين الصغير (لهم ما يشاءون – لمن يشاء).
4- الإقلاب (من بعد).
5- الإخفاء الشفوي (ترميهم بحجارة).
6- الإخفاء الحقيقي (من كان).
قال الجمزوري:
وغن ميمًا ثم نونًا شددا
  وسم كلاً حرف غنة بدامراتب الغنة:
1- المشدد.
2- المدغم.
3- المخفي.
4- الساكن المظهر.
5- المتحرك.
والظاهر من هذه المراتب في حالة التشديد والإدغام والإخفاء هو كمالها وتغن بمقدار حركتين.
أما في الساكن المظهر والمتحرك ففيهما أصل الغنة فقط.
قال السمنودي:
وغُنَّ في نون وميم باديًا
  إن شددا فأدغما فأخفيافأظهرا فحركا وقدرت
  بألف لا فيهما كما ثبتفائدة:
ترقق الغنة إذا أتى بعدها حرف استفال مثل: (من سبيل).
وتفخم إذا أتى بعدها حرف استعلاء مثل: (من قبل)
وقال صاحب السلسبيل الشافي:
وفخم الغنة إن تلاها
  حروف الاستعلاء لا سواهابينما الألف يتبع ما قبله تفخيمًا وترقيقًا مثل: (الحاقة – القارعة).
قال السمنودي:
....... ويتبع الألف
  ما قبلها والعكس في الغن ألف
المتماثلان والمتقاربان والمتجانسان والمتباعدان
إذا التقى الحرفان لفظًا وخطا أو خطا فقط انقسما إلى أربعة أقسام: (مثلين – متقاربين – متجانسين – متباعدين) وكطل قسم ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام.
1- المثلان: ومعناه حرفان اتحدا مخرجا وصفة، وينقسم إلى:
أ- صغير: وهو أن يكون الحرف الأول ساكنا والثاني متحركًا مثل: (أأمنتم من – اضرب بعصاك) حكمه: الإدغام.
ب- كبير وهو أن يكونا متحركين مثل: (فيه هدى – الرحيم – مالك) حكمه: الإظهار ما عدا الإمام السوسي: فله الإدغام.
ج- مطلق وهو تحرك الأول وسكون الثاني مثل: (شققنا) حكمه: الإظهار.
2- المتقاربان: ما تقاربا مخرجا وصفة (إذ زين) أو مخرجا لا صفة (قد سمع) أو صفة لا مخرجًا (إذ جاءكم).
أ- صغير: (قد سمع) وحكمه الإظهار إلا اللام والراء فتدغم: (قل رب) [بل ران) لغير حفص].
ب- الكبير (عدد سنين).
ج- والمطلق (عليك) والحكم في الموضعين: الإظهار.
3- المتجانسان: ما اتحدا مخرجا واختلفا صفة:
أ- صغير: (همت طائفة) وحكمه الإظهار إلا في مواضع: (قد تبين – أثقلت دعوا – همت طائفة – إذ ظلمتم – يلهث ذلك – اركب معنا).
ب- الكبير (الصالحات طوبى).
ج- المطلق: (مبعوثين) ففي الموضعين الإظهار.
4- المتباعدان: ما تباعدا مخرجا وصفة: والحكم في جميع أحواله الثلاثة الإظهار. (تليت عليهم – فاكهون – وهو الحق) وذكر هنا تتميما للفائدة فقط.أحكام المد
مشروعيته:
ثبت عن قتادة رحمه الله أنه قال: سألت أنس بن مالك ? عن قراءة النبي ? فقال: «كان يمد مدًا». رواه البخاري 9/90 (ح5045).
تعريفه:
المد لغة: مطلق الزيادة، وضده القصر.
واصطلاحًا: إطالة زمن الصوت بأحد حروف المد الثلاثة.
حروفه وشروطها:
1- الألف الساكنة ولا يكون قبلها إلا فتح مثل: (قال).
2- الواو الساكنة وقبلها ضم مثل: (يقول).
3- الياء الساكنة وقبلها كسر مثل: (قيل)
قال صاحب التحفة:
حروفه ثلاثة فعيها

  من لفظ (واي) وهي في (نوحيها)والكسر قبل اليا وقبل الواو وضُم

  شروطٌ وفتح قبل ألف يلتزمأقسام المد: قسمان:
1- مد أصلي طبيعي: وهو الذي لا تقوم ذات الحرف إلا به ولا يتوقف على سبب من همز أو سكون (أي: الخالي من الهمز والسكون).
مثل: (قال – يقول – قيل). ومقدار مده: حركتان.
ويلحق به من حيث عدد الحركات:
أ- مد البدل: وهو مد الحرف المبدل عن همز ساكن بعد همز. مثل:
(ءادم-ءامن). أصلها: (أأدم-أأمن).
ب- مد العوض: هو الوقف بالألف على تنوين النصب مثل: (بصيرًا-خبيرًا).
ج- مد الصلة الصغرى: (وهو وقوع هاء الضمير المفرد المذكر بين متحركين المتحرك الثاني غير همز مثل: (إنه كان توابا – فوسطن به جمعا).
د- المد الطبيعي الحرفي: وهو ما كان رسمه حرفين ثانيهما حرف مد وحروفه: (حي طهر). مثاله: (طه-حم-يس-المر).
هـ- مد التمكين: هو ياءان أولاهما مشددة مكسورة والثانية ساكنة.
مثال: (حُيِّيْتم) (النّبيِّين).
ملحوظة:
(المد الطبيعي وما يلحق به من المدود تمد جميعًا بمقدار حركتين).
2- ومد فرعي زائد:
وهو ما توقف مده على سبب من همز أو سكون.
وأسباب زيادة المد: (أ- الهمز.  ب- السكون).
وعند بعضهم سبب آخر معنوي وهو (التعظيم) مثل: (لا إله إلا الله).
أ- ما كان سببه الهمز وينقسم إلى قسمين:
1- مد واجب متصل: وذلك عندما يقع حرف المد والهمز في كلمة واحدة مثل (جاء). ويمد بمقدار (4-5) حركات ويمد (6) حركات إذا كانت الهمزة متطرفة عند الوقف (يشاء) وكان هذا المد واجبًا لاتفاق القراءة على وجوب مده.
2- مد جائز منفصل: عندما يكون حرف المد في آخر الكلمة الأولى والهمز في أول الكلمة الثانية (توبوا إلى الله). ويمد (4-5) حركات وكان هذا المد جائزًا لاختلاف القراء في مقدار مده حيث يجوز فيه لحفص من طريق (طيبة النشر) القصر بمقدار حركتين.
وبعضهم يجعل هنا قسما ثالثا: وهو البدل وقد مَرَّ.
* ويلحق بالجائز مد الصلة الكبرى: وهي هاء الضمير إذا وقعت بين متحركين المتحرك الثاني همز مثل (أن يم يره أحد).
ب- وما كان سببه السكون:
يقسم إلى قسمين: 1- مد عارض للسكون:
وهو أن يقع بعد حرف المد سكون عارض بسبب الوقف. مثل (نستعين).
* ويلحق به مد اللين: وهو مد الواو والياء الساكنتين المفتوح ما قبلهما حال الوقف وسمي لينًا؛ لأن في النطق به لينًا وسهولة مثل (خوف – بيت) ويمدان بمقدار) (2 أو 4 أو 6 حركات).
2- مد لازم: وسمي لازما:
أ- للزوم سببه وهو السكون وصلاً ووقفًا.
ب- وقيل للزوم مده ست حركات.
وينقسم إلى قسمين:
أ- كلمي:
1- كلمي مثقل: وهو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد حرف مشدد في كلمة مثل: (الضالين).
2- كلمي مخفف: وهو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد حرف ساكن في كلمة مثل (ءآلان) وورد هذا في موضعين من سورة يونس آية (51) و (91).
ب- حرفي:
1- حرفي مثقل: وهو الحرف المدغم فيما بعده مثل اللام في (آلم) أو المخفي عنده مثل السين في (حم عسق).
2- حرفي مخفف: وهو أن يكون هجاء الحرف ثلاثة أحرف وسطها ساكن غير مدغم فحكمه الإظهار مثل (ق-ص-ن).
* مد الفرق: عندما تدخل همزة الاستفهام على اسم معرفة بـ (أل) التعرف تبدل ألف (ال) التعريف ألفًا مدية ليفرق بين الاستفهام والخبر وقد ورد في أربعة مواضع: (ءآلذكرين) في سورة الأنعام (143-144) (ءآلله) سورة النمل (59) (ءآلله) سورة يونس (59) يمد بمقدار: (6) حركات. ويجوز أيضًا التسهيل مع القصر وكذلك في (ءآلان).
قال ابن الجزري:
وهمز وصل من كالله أذن

  أبدل لكل أو فسهل واقصرنفائدة:
مراتب المدود خمسة، قال السمنودي:
أقوى المدود لازم فما اتصل
  فعارض فذو انفصال فبدل** فائدة معرفة مراتب المد:
1- لا يمد الضعيف أكثر من القوي فلا نمد مثلاً المنفصل (5) والمتصل (4).
2- إذا اجتمع مدان في موضع واحد نقدم القوي ونحذف الضعيف، فمثلاً كلمة (ءآمين) اجتمع فيها البدل واللازم الكلمي فنعمل باللازم ونحذف البدل.الحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور
هي الحروف المقطعة في أوائل بعض السور وهي أربعة عشر حرفًا، مجموعة في: (نص حكيم له سر قاطع).
وهي على ثلاثة أقسام:
1- قسم لا يمد وحرفه واحد وهو الألف (الم).
2- قسم يمد بمقدار حركتين وحروفه خمسة (حي طهر) مثل: (حم-طه).
3- قسم يمد بمقدار ست حركات وحروفها ثمانية مجموعة في كلمة (مقص عسلكم) الأمثلة:
(المص – طسم – الر – ن – ق – كهيعص).
×6-6-6    2-6-6   ×-6-2   6   6   6-2-2-6-6
* ويجوز في حرف العين التوسط (4) حركات.

أحكام الراء
أ- التفخيم في سبعة مواضع هي:
1- إذا كانت الراء مضمومة مثل: (روح القدس – نصر الله).
2- إذا كانت الراء مفتوحة مثل: (وترى الجبال – رسول الله).
3- إذا كانت الراء ساكنة وقبلها ضم مثل: (حتى زرتم- القرآن).
4- إذا كانت الراء ساكنة وقبلها فتح مثل: (بردا – الأرض).
5- إذا وقعت بعد حرف ساكن سوى الياء وقبل ذلك الحرف الساكن ضم أو فتح مثل: (خسر – القدر).
6- إذا كانت ساكنة بعد كسر عارض مثل: (لمن ارتضى).
7- إذا كانت ساكنة بعد كسر أصلي وبعدها حرف استعلاء متصل بها في كلمة واحدة وذلك في خمس كلمات وهي: (قرطاس – فرقة – وإرصادًا – مرصادًا – لبالمرصاد).
ب- الترقيق في خمسة مواضع:
1- إذا كانت الراء مكسورة مثل: (رزقًا للعباد – وأنذر الناس).
2- إذا كانت الراء ساكنة وقبلها كسر أصلي مثل: (فرعون، الفردوس).
3- إذا كانت الراء ساكنة متطرفة بعد حرف ساكن غير الياء، وقبل هذا الحرف كسر: (الذكر). والترقيق في هذا الموضع والذي بعده يكون عند الوقف.
4- إذا كانت ساكنة متطرفة بعد ياء ساكنة مثل: (قدير- نذير).
5- إذا كانت ساكنة بعد كسر أصلي ووقع بعدها حرف استعلاء ولكنه منفصل عنها مثل: (أن أنذر قومك – ولا تصعر خدك).
ويجوز في راء (مصر والقطر) وجهان وكذلك في (نذر) في القمر، و (يسر) في الفجر. و (فرق) في الشعراء، و (فأسر – أن أسر) حيثما وقعت لكن الترقيق فيهما أولى.أحكام اللام
1- لفظ الجلالة (الله):
أ- تفخم إذا جاء قبلها فتح أو ضم مثل: (منَ الله – إذا جاء نصرُ الله).
قال ابن الجزري:
وفخم اللم من اسم الله

  عن فتح أو ضم كعبد اللهب- وترقق إذا جاء قبلها كسر مثل: (بسم الله).
2- لام الاسم (لام المعرفة):
أ- اللام الشمسية تدغم في أربعة عشر حرفًا مجموعة في أوائل هذا البيت:
قال صاحب التحفة:
طب ثم صل رحمًا تفز ضف ذا نعم

  دع سوء ظن زر شريفًا للكرمالأمثلة: (والشمس – والنهار – والسماء والطارق).
ب- اللام القمرية يظهر عند أربعة عشر حرفًا مجتمعة قولك: (ابغ حجك وخف عقيمه).
الأمثلة: (الحاقة – الكافرون – الغاشية).
3- لام الفعل:
أ- تظهر دائمًا في الماضي مثل: (جعلنا) والمضارع مثل:
(يلبسون).
ب- في الأمر تدعم إذا كان بعدها:
1- (ل-ر) مثل: (وقل رب-قل لكم).
2- بعدها باقي الحروف الحكم فيها: الإظهار: (قل نعم – فقل سلام).
4- لام الحرف:
(هل-بل):
1- بعدها (ل-ر): الحكم فيها الإدغام مثل (هل لكم). (بل ربكم).
ولحفص السكت في (بل ران). ولم يقع بعد (هل) راء في القرآن الكريم.
2- بعدها باقي الحروف الحكم فيها: الإظهار مثل: (هل تعلم).هاء الكناية
هي هاء الضمير التي يكنى بها عن المفرد الغائب المذكر وتلحق بالحرف والاسم والفعل ووردت مجتمعة في قوله تعالى: ?قَالَ لَهُ صَاحِبُهُ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَكَفَرْتَ?.
1- إذا وقعت بين متحركين. المتحرك الثاني همز كانت صلة كبرى مثل: ?يُحَاوِرُهُ أَكَفَرْتَ? وتمد بمقدار (4-5) حركات.
2- إذا وقعت بين متحركين المتحرك الثاني غير همز كانت صلة صغرى مثل: (إنه هو – إنه لقول فصل) وتمد بمقدار (2) حركتين.
فائدتان:
الأولى: وقعت الهاء بين متحركين ولم تمد في ثلاثة مواضع.
1- ?أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ? [الشعراء: 36]. وكذلك في الأعراض (111).
2- ?فَأَلْقِهِ إِلَيْهِمْ? [النمل: 28].
3- ?يَرْضَهُ لَكُمْ? [الزمر: 7].
الثانية: وقعت الهاء بين ساكن ومتحرك ومدت خلافًا للقاعدة وذلك في موضع واحد:
?وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَانًا? [الفرقان: 69].
والتعليل هنا:
1- أنها قراءة ثابتة فهي سنة. قال قتادة رحمه الله: (القراءة سنة متبعة).
2- وقيل فيها زيادة معنى التبشيع بحال العاصي.همزة الوصل
وهي الهمزة التي جيء بها لكي يتوصل بها إلى النطق بالساكن وتثبت في الابتداء وتسقط في درج الكلام.
أ- حالات همزة الوصل في أول الفعل:
1- تضم إذا كان ثالث الفعل مضمومًا بضمة أصلية مثل: (ادع – انظر – اشدد).
2- تكسر إذا كان ثالث الفعل مضمومًا بضمة غير أصلية وذلك في أربع كلمات (امشوا – ائتوني – ابنوا – اقضوا). فإن الأصل: (امشيوا – ايتيوا – ابنيوا – اقضيوا).
3- وتكسر إذا كان ثالث الفعل مكسورًا: (اضرب).
4- وتكسر أيضًا إذا كان ثالث الفعل مفتوحًا مثل (اعملوا – انطلقوا).
ب- همزة الوصل في الأسماء:
1- تكسر الهمزة في الأسماء السماعية العشرة – منها سبعة في القرآن – مثل: (اسم – ابن – ابنة – اثنان – اثنتان – امرؤ – امرأة).
ابن مع ابنة امرئ واثنين
  وامرأة واسم مع اثنتين2- وتكسر همزة الوصل في الأسماء القياسية في مصادر الأفعال الخماسية مثل (افتراء).
والسداسية مثل: (استكبارًا).
ج- تفتح همزة الوصل في حرف (ال) دائمًا مثل: (الذي – القيامة).الابتداء
1- الابتداء الجائز: هو بداية الجمل، ورءوس الآيات. مثل: ?قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ? [الإخلاص: 1].
2- الابتداء المحرم: هو البدء بكلمة تغير المعنى الذي يريده الله تعالى مثل: ?يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ? [المائدة: 64]، ?اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا? [البقرة: 116].

الوقف
السكوت عن القراءة زمنًا يتنفس فيه عادة.
والوقف على أربعة أقسام:
1- الوقف الاضطراري:
وهو ما يعرض أثناء القراءة كعطاس أو سعال أو عجز... الخ.
2- الوقف الانتظاري:
وهو أن يقف القارئ على الكلمة ليعطف عليها غيرها عند جمعه لاختلاف الروايات في قراءات للقرآن.
3- الوقف الاختباري:
وهو الذي يتعلق بالرسم لبيان المقطوع والموصول والمحذوف ونحوه، ولا يوقف عليها إلا لحاجة. كسؤال ممتحن، أو تعليم قارئ.
4- الوقف الاختياري:
وهو أن يقصد لذاته من غير عروض سبب من الأسباب المتقدمة وهذا النوع هو المقصود بيانه وهو على أربعة أقسام:
أ- وقف تام: وهو الذي يحسن الوقوف عنده والابتداء بما بعده. كالوقوف على (مالك يوم الدين).
ب- وقف كاف: الوقف على كلمة لم يتعلق ما بعدها بها ولا بما قبلها لفظًا، وتعلقت بما بعدها أو بما قبلها معنى. كالوقوف على: (لا يؤمنون)، والابتداء بقوله: (ختم الله على قلوبهم).
ج- وقف حسن: الوقف على كلمة تم بها المعنى لكن تعلق ما بعدها لفظًا ومعنى. كالوقوف على لفظ (الله) من قوله تعالى: (الحمد لله).
د- وقف قبيح: الوقف على لفظ غير مفيد لعدم تمام الكلام به كالوقوف على (الحمد) من (الحمد لله).السكت
السكوت عن القراءة بلا تنفس أقل من الوقف. وعددها أربع عند حفص وجوبًا من طريق الشاطبية:
1- ?وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجًا * قَيِّمًا? [الكهف: 1، 2].
2- ?مَنْ بَعَثَنَا مِنْ مَرْقَدِنَا هَذَا? [يس: 52].
3- ?وَقِيلَ مَنْ رَاقٍ? [القيامة: 27].
4- ?كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ? [المطففين: 14].
أما قوله تعالى: ?مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ * هَلَكَ? 
[الحاقة: 28، 29] ففيها ثلاثة أحوال (الوقف، السكت، الإدغام).
وعند وصل آخر الأنفال بأول التوبة: ?أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ? ?بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ?. يجوز الوقف والسكت والوصل.

الألفات السبع
يجب إثبات الألف حالة الوقف وحذفها في حالة الوصل في سبعة مواضع:
1- ألف ضمير المتكلم (أنا) في جميع القرآن الكريم.
2- ألف (لكنا) من سورة الكهف آية (38).
3- ألف (الظنونا) من سورة الأحزاب آية (10).
4- ألف (الرسولا) من سورة الأحزاب آية (66).
5- ألف (السبيلا) من سورة الأحزاب آية (67).
6- ألف (قواريرا) الأولى من سورة الإنسان آية (15).
7- ألف (سلاسلا) من سورة الإنسان آية (4).
ويجوز الوقف على (سلاسلا) باللام الساكنة من غير ألف ولا مد فنقول هكذا (سلاسل).تاء التأنيث
هي التي تدل على المؤنث سواء في الفعل أو الاسم.
1- في الفعل: تبقى تاء في الوقف والوصل (إذا الشمس كورت).
2- أما في الاسم:
أ- تقرأ بالفتح وقفًا ووصًلا إذا كانت مفتوحة مثل: ?إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ الزَّقُّومِ? [الدخان: 43].
ب- أما إذا كانت مربوطة فتقرأ بالهاء عند الوقف وبالتاء عند الوصل مثل: ?نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا? [الشمس: 13].فوائد وتنبيهات
1- مراتب تفخيم حروف الاستعلاء (خص ضغط قظ) هي:
أ- ما كان مفتوحا بعده ألف، مثل (القارعة).
ب- ما كان مفتوحًا من غير ألف مثل (صبر).
ج- ما كان مضمومًا مثل: (فضرب).
د- ما كان ساكنًا مثل: (ربنا أفرغ علينا).
هـ- ما كان مكسورًا مثل: (صراط).
2- الروم:
الإتيان ببعض الحركة بصوت خفي يسمعه القريب دون البعيد ويكون في المرفوع والمضموم والمجرور المكسور.
3- الإشمام:
إطباق الشفتين بعد الإسكان وتدع بينهما انفراجًا ليهرج النفس بغير صوت وذلك إشارة للحركة التي ختمت بها الكلمة ولا يكون إلا في المرفوع والمضموم.
4- قرأ حفص بالإشمام في «مالك لا تأمنا».
5- وقرأ حفص: ?أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ? [فصلت: 44] بالتسهيل أي بتسهيل الهمزة الثانية بينها وبين الألف وجهًا واحدًا فقط.
6- وقرأ بالإمالة الكبرى «مجريها» في قوله تعالى:?بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا? [هود: 41]. وهي تقرب الفتحة نحو الكسرة والألف نحو الياء.
7- لفحص في «ضعف» في الروم وجهان الفتح والضم، والفتح هو المقدم في الأداء.
8- «ءاتن» في النمل (36) تقرأ بفتح الياء وصلاً وأما في الوقف ففيها وجهان إثبات الياء وحذفها.
9- إذا ابتدأنا «الاسم» في الحجرات (آية 11) ففيها وجهان: البدء بهمزة مفتوحة فلام مكسورة فسين ساكنة، والآخر حذف همز الوصل والبدء بلام مكسورة فسين ساكنة.

تمت الخلاصة بحمد الله وتوفيقه
وهذه الطبعة الجديدة (1420هـ) فيها زيادات وتنقيحات مهمة أضفتها بعد تدريس هذه المادة عدة سنوات ولله الحمد، بالإضافة إلى ما ورد إلي من بعض الإخوة الأفاضل جزاهم الله كل خير.
آمل أن ترسل الملاحظات القادمة على (ص-ب14) الباحة.

المراجع
1- البرهان في أحكام تلاوة القرآن، محمد محمود عبد الله.
2- البرهان في تجويد القرآن، محمد الصادق قمحاوي.
3- التبسيط في علم التجويد، عبد العزيز عطية.
4- التجويد الميسر، عبد العزيز القارئ.
5- تفسير القرآن العظيم، الحافظ ابن كثير.
6- التمهيد في علم التجويد، لابن الجزري.
7- تنبيه الغافلين وإرشاد الجاهلين، علي بن محمد الصفاقسي.
8- حق التلاوة، حسني شيخ عثمان.
9- علم تجويد القرآن، محمد هشام البرهاني.
10- غاية المريد في علم التجويد، عطية قابل نصر.
11- الفرائد الحسان في تجويد القرآن، محمد نور سويد.
12- في علون القراءات، د/ السيد رزق الطويل.
13- قواعد التجويد، عبد العزيز القارئ.
14- مذكرة في علم التجويد، محمد نبهان حسين مصري.
15- النشر في القراءات العشر، لابن الجزري.
الفهرسالمقـدمة 5
مقدمات مهمة 6
أ- تعريف التجويد في اللغة: التحسين. 6
ب- حكمه: 6
ج- مسائله: 7
د- غايته: 7
هـ- فضل تلاوة القرآن الكريم: 7
و- آداب التلاوة: 8
ز- أركان القراءة الصحيحة: 8
ح- مراتب القراءة: 9
ط- اللحن: 9
ي- الاستعاذة: 9
* أوجه الاستعاذة مع البسملة عند أول السورة: 10
مخارج الحروف 10
* تنبيه هام: 13
صفات الحروف 14
أ_ صفات لها ضد: 14
ب- صفات لا ضد لها: 14
القلقلة 15
أحكام النون الساكنة والتنوين 16
1- الإظهار الحلقي: 16
2- الإدغام: 17
فائدة: 18
3- الإقلاب: 18
4- الإخفاء: 19
فائدة: 19
أحكام الميم الساكنة 20
1- الإخفاء الشفوي: 20
2- إدغام المثلين الصغير: 20
3- الإظهار الشفوي: 20
ملحوظة: 20
الغنة 21
* الأحكام التي تدخل فيها الغنة: 21
مراتب الغنة: 21
فائدة: 22
المتماثلان والمتقاربان والمتجانسان والمتباعدان 22
أحكام المد 24
مشروعيته: 24
تعريفه: 24
حروفه وشروطها: 24
أقسام المد: قسمان: 25
ملحوظة: 26
فائدة: 28
** فائدة معرفة مراتب المد: 28
الحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور 29
أحكام الراء 30
أحكام اللام 31
1- لفظ الجلالة (الله): 31
2- لام الاسم (لام المعرفة): 32
3- لام الفعل: 32
4- لام الحرف: 32
هاء الكناية 33
فائدتان: 33
همزة الوصل 34
أ- حالات همزة الوصل في أول الفعل: 34
ب- همزة الوصل في الأسماء: 35
الابتداء 35
الوقف 36
1- الوقف الاضطراري: 36
2- الوقف الانتظاري: 36
3- الوقف الاختباري: 36
4- الوقف الاختياري: 36
السكت 37
الألفات السبع 38
تاء التأنيث 38
فوائد وتنبيهات 39
تمت الخلاصة بحمد الله وتوفيقه 41
المراجع 42
الفهرس 43***

----------

